# Ruth: spotting in 2ww



## Guest (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Ruth

I have just had 2nd ICSI.  EC on 14/2, ET on 17/2 - test day 2/3/05.

Late yesterday I had a tiny amount of dark discharge - only just noticed on 2 consecutive wipes, then nothing.  This evening I have had the same, slightly more dark brown discharge, but nothing for the last couple of trips to the loo (sorry TMI).  Could this be implantation this late in the 2ww?

Going slightly crazy at the moment !!!!  Trying to resist doing a HPT.

Thanks
Ali


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

Implantation bleed can happen anytime in second week, but also bear in mind it could also be af trying to start so until test done we won't know for sure.
Good Luck!!

Ruth


----------

